# Minoan Booking Self Destruct



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

I booked a return crossing from Ancona to Patra last week at a good price and received an e-mail confirmation.
The next day this e-mail arrived:

Dear Mr. *****,

In reference to your online booking 9201094192 we regret to inform you
about the following:

Unfortunately due to technical reasons your booking is cancelled
automaticaly
by the system. So your credit card refunded with the amound of 247,50euros
today 10.03.2010.

You are kindly requested to try again via Internet, or contact our Call
center
Tel: 0030 210 4145700 in order to have a new booking and pay with your
credit card by phone, or to send to us all the details by e-mail.

We are very sorry for the trouble and we always remain at your disposal for
any
further information or assistance you may need.

Best Regards
MINOAN LINES


I tried internet booking but all ships were full so I telephoned Greece and all lines were busy. At 7am next morning I spoke to a helpful young lady who said that her internet system was also showing no availability.

I have subsequently booked with Superfast but at half as much again. My e-mail request to Minoan was answered three days later but their prices were not attractive.

Minoan Ferries refunded my 247.5 euros but currency variations meant another small loss.

Have I had the only exploding booking or do I need to watch out for another one soon?

Kalispéra,

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Brian.

We've booked with Anek this year, no cancellation so far.
We've travelled with Minoan before but never had a crossing cancelled, I'm thinking you were just very unlucky.



Pete


----------

